# Wasserkühlung mit Mora und Triple



## cyphermax (7. Juli 2009)

*Wasserkühlung mit Mora und Triple*

Hallo Wakü-Gurus,

ich habe heute mein neues Gehäuse (Lian Li PC-G70) bekommen und will dieses mit einem Tripple und einem Mora kühlen.
Das Besondere soll aber sein,daß der Mora zu Hause zum Einsatz kommt und der Triple dann auf Lans-also beides unabhängig voneinander.
Hat jemand hier so ein System?
Könnt ihr mir bei der Auswahl der Sachen helfen,die ich dafür benötige?


----------



## bundymania (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Moraund Triple*

als erstes wären Schnelltrennkupplungen nicht das schlechteste 

A-C-Shop


----------



## cyphermax (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Mora und Triple*

Das wird aber wohl nicht alles sein....
Ausserdem möchte ich 16er Schlauch verwenden.


----------



## Madz (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Mora und Triple*

Was planst du denn alles neu anzuschaffen?


----------



## Skaos (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Mora und Triple*



LuXXaner schrieb:


> Das wird aber wohl nicht alles sein....
> Ausserdem möchte ich 16er Schlauch verwenden.



also wenns nur um das prob geht tripple und mora unabhängig von einander zu machen, dann war das schon alles.. brauchst ja nur die anschlüsse an den zwei radis und die gegenstück am schlauch und fertig is der lack, klingt doch gar nich so schwer.. 
wobei ich glaube ich den tripple auch zu hause mitlaufen lassen würde, kostest ja nix, höchstens platz ..ließe sich mit ner art weiche (gibts sowas?? ansonsten halt T-stück.. einma der einlass und jeweils an die 2 auslässe nen kugelhahn dran) realisieren.. dann nach dem hahn der zum mora führt ne schnellkopplung und alles is frei beweglich..

gruß Skaos


----------



## nemetona (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Mora und Triple*

Den Triple würde ich auch fest installieren und in den Kreislauf einbinden.
Via Schnellkupplungen schließt du den Mora an, und wenn dieser gerade nicht im Kreislauf benötigt wird, werden die Schnellkuplungen zusammengesteckt und der kleine Kreis aktiv.

Wenn dich der Preis und die etwas Dickere Optik nicht stört bist du 16/10 DD/TFC Schlauch sehr gut beraten.

Was für Hardware möchtest du unter Wasser setzen, und was erlaubt dein Budget?

P.S. ich verschiebe den Thread in das Kaufberatungs-Unterforum


----------



## Skaos (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Mora und Triple*

okay is so wahrscheinlich die elegantere lösung, aber funzen würde meine "weiche" bestimmt auch


----------



## cyphermax (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Mora und Triple*

Es ist eigentlich alles vorhanden was ich brauche.Mora mit Lüfter kommt diese Woche,Case gestern gekommen,Radi ist vorhanden.Gekühlt werden soll mein Q9650´und das Board.Graka später.
So wie nemetona schrieb,habe ich das auch so vor.
Ich will einfach den Mora abklemmen können,das Case ins Auto und Sonntags wieder einstöpseln.
Nur weiss ich noch nicht genau,was für Anschlüsse und Kuplungen ich da brauche.
Verwenden wollte ich 16er Schlauch.


----------



## Skaos (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Mora und Triple*

also wenn du sowas hier in der richtung nimmst:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Wasserkühlungs-Kupplungsset G1/4-IG 65073
brauchst du nur ganz normale anschlüsse wie du sie an radiator usw auch verbaut hast.. die kupplung an sich kann dann einfach getrennt werden und dann is gut.. du brauchst 2 solcher teile wenn ich grad richtig gerechnet hab .. und dann halt an den mora je ein mama- und ein papa-stück drauf, die gegenstücke dann an die stelle an der du es im kreislauf haben willst und fertig isses.. welche kupplung jetzt die beste is kann ich dir leider nich sagen, 1,2 tropfen verliert aber jede beim trennen.. es gibt scheinbar auch welche die direkt für bestimmte schlauchgrößen sind, ohne das man extra anschlüsse brauch, aber für 16er schläuche hab ich bei AT auf die schnelle leider nix gefunden..


----------



## Madz (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Mora und Triple*



> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Wasserkühlungs-Kupplungsset G1/4-IG 65073


Die Kupplungen sind Schrott, weil sie den Druchfluss enorm bremsen.

Besser sowas hier:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schnellverschluss CPC 7,9mm Stecker mit Schottverschraubung Messing verchromt Schnellverschluss CPC 7,9mm Stecker mit Schottverschraubung Messing verchromt 65078

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schnellverschluss CPC 9,5mm Stecker Messing verchromt Schnellverschluss CPC 9,5mm Stecker Messing verchromt 65080

Dazu diese hier: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schlauchschelle Federband 17 - 19mm schwarz Schlauchschelle Federband 17 - 19mm schwarz 68088


----------



## JonnyB1989 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Mora und Triple*

Und wenn net gerade um Optik geht und billiger sein soll kann man auch die CPC Kupplungen aus Plastik einsetzen.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schnellverschluss Set CPC 9,5mm Kupplung & Stecker (APCD) Schnellverschluss Set CPC 9,5mm Kupplung & Stecker (PLCD) 65075


----------



## Skaos (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Mora und Triple*

@madz: erstma danke für die aufklärung 
aber sind die von dir vorgeschlagenen für 16er schläuche auch zu gebrauchen, weil da steht ja meist was von 8-9,5mm ID.. größere hab ich grad nich gefunden.. und 16er schläuche haben ja meist mind. einen 10er ID.. oder spiielt das keine so große rolle mehr durch die schelle??


----------



## Madz (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Mora und Triple*

Ja, sind sie, habe ich selbst so im Einsatz.


----------



## Skaos (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Mora und Triple*

alles klar, musste ich einfach nochma hinterfragen


----------



## Madz (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Mora und Triple*

Würde ich es empfehlen, wenn es nicht funkionierte?


----------



## Skaos (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Mora und Triple*

wahrscheinlich nich, zumindest hab ichs wenn dann bisher nie bemerkt, aber hätte ja sein können das du dich verguckt oder einfach was überlesen hast 

aber ich seh schon ich werd deine empfehlungen so schnell nich mehr in frage stellen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Mora und Triple*



Skaos schrieb:


> @madz: erstma danke für die aufklärung
> aber sind die von dir vorgeschlagenen für 16er schläuche auch zu gebrauchen, weil da steht ja meist was von 8-9,5mm ID.. größere hab ich grad nich gefunden.. und 16er schläuche haben ja meist mind. einen 10er ID.. oder spiielt das keine so große rolle mehr durch die schelle??



10mm ID auf 9,5mm AD Tüllen lässt sich dicht bekommen - die Tüllen sind ja auch leicht konisch.
Nur auf Kabelbinder/Schlauchschellen sollten man dann wirklich nicht verzichten.
(Sicherheitsvorteil besteht ja ohnehin darin, dass man die Kupplung außerhalb des Gehäuses hat)


----------



## cyphermax (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Mora und Triple*



Madz schrieb:


> Die Kupplungen sind Schrott, weil sie den Druchfluss enorm bremsen.
> 
> Besser sowas hier:
> 
> ...


 

Die passen doch aber nicht für 16er Schlauch,oder?

Plastik will ich definitiv nicht.
Kabelbinder oder Schellen sind selbstverständlich.


----------



## Madz (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Mora und Triple*

Whoops, hab mich beim ersten verklickt. Selbstverständlich muss es 9,5mm sein.


----------



## cyphermax (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Mora und Triple*

Will die Anschlüsse dann durch die Rückwand legen.Eine Zeichnung wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## Madz (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Mora und Triple*

Wozu brauchst du eine Zeichnung? Der Einbau erklärt sich doch von selbst, oder?


----------



## cyphermax (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Mora und Triple*

Teile nicht so ganz deine Meinung.


----------



## Madz (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Mora und Triple*

Schottverschraubung ins Gehäuse stecken, festschrauben, mit dem "Mamastück" verbinden und fertig.


----------



## cyphermax (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Mora und Triple*

Fangen wir das systhematisch an:

Mora-->Schottverschraubung-->wie weiter,steh gerade auf dem Schlauch.


----------



## Madz (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Mora und Triple*

Du meinst eine Skizze für die ganze Verschlauchung?


----------



## cyphermax (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Mora und Triple*

Sorry Madz,aber immo bin ich glaube nicht mehr aufnahmefähig.
Dachte an eine Skizze,ja.
Kann mir das jetzt nicht bildlich vorstellen.

Hier mal ein Bild vom Gehäuse:

[URL]http://www.abload.de/thumb/bu1toqgwkkgrhgookj8ejls970.jpg[/URL]


----------



## stephantime (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Mora und Triple*

Hallo
ich häng mal ein paar Bilder mit an.
Habe intern Dual und Tripple und extern ein bißchen was größeres.
Ich habe diese Kupplungen
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schnellkupplungset Schott 13/10mm Phobya Schnellverschluss Set 13/10mm Schott 65031
und 2 von diesen Teilen für den "Überbrückungsschlauch".(sieht man auf dem ersten Bild auf dem Tisch)
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schnellverschluss Phobya 13/10mm Stecker Phobya Schnellverschluss 13/10mm Stecker 65065

Der Durchfluß lag vor dem Einbau der Kupplungen bei ca.120l/h und jetzt 
bei ca.50l/h.

Vielleicht hifts dir ja.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## stromer007 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Mora und Triple*

Ich mach mal nen bescheidenen Anfang. Schau mal auf mein Gehäuse. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achte darauf das du an den MORA ein Vater- *und* ein Mutterteil ranbastelst, und die jeweiligen Gegenstücke an die Schläuche welche von innen kommen. (Ich weiß, wurde glaube ich schon erwähnt.)

Gehe am besten unten in den MORA rein, dann macht sich das Entlüften leichter.
Der Tripple (bei mir ein 280er) läuft immer mit und ist vor dem MORA eingeschlaucht.

Ich benutze die Koolance-Schnellkupplungen und kann sie nur empfehlen. 
(Durchfluss bei mir ohne Kupplungen: 103l/h / mit 2 Kupplungen: 98l/h)

Die gibt es für 16/13, 13/10 und z.T. Tüllen verschiedener Innendurchmesser.
Nachteil: Sind bei Aquatuning gerade nicht lieferbar. 

Edit: Zu lange an Antwort rumgeschrieben.

Edit2: Ich hatte auch schon die Kupplungen von Phobya im Einsatz aber mit katastrophaler Wirkung auf den Durchfluss (Von meinem DFM nicht mehr meßbar gewesen, aber es dümpelte nur noch ganz schwach im AGB! geschätzte 15l/h höchstens) und 2 von 4 Stück waren einfach nicht dicht zu bekommen, 1 davon auch im getrennten Zustand nicht. Deshalb von mir eine klare Produktwarnung vor den Phobya-Teilen!


----------



## cyphermax (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Mora und Triple*

Morgen stromer,
was sind das für Anschlüsse die da beim Gehäuse rausschauen und wie ist die Bezeichnung?

Sieht die Verbindung dann so aus?

Mora --> Schottverschraubung --> Radiator --> AGB --> Pumpe --> Kühler --> Radi --> Mora


----------



## stromer007 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Mora und Triple*

Moin
Die Anschlüsse am Gehäuse sind diese (beidseitig G1/4 Innengewinde) und darin versenkt diese Verschraubungen (13/10er Schlauch).

Mein Kreislauf sieht folgendermassen aus:

Pumpe -> DFM -> alle Kühler -> Radi -> Schott1 -> Kupplung1 -> Mora -> Kupplung2 -> Schott2 -> AGB -> Pumpe

Ohne Mora: Pumpe -> DFM -> alle Kühler -> Radi -> Schott1 -> Kupplung -> Schott2 -> AGB -> Pumpe

Es wird im Fall 2 einfach die Kupplungen getrennt und die, an den Schotten hängenden, Teile wieder zusammengesteckt.
Grüße


----------



## Madz (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Mora und Triple*



> Ich habe diese Kupplungen
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schnellkupplungset Schott 13/10mm Phobya Schnellverschluss Set 13/10mm Schott 65031
> und 2 von diesen Teilen für den "Überbrückungsschlauch".(sieht man auf dem ersten Bild auf dem Tisch)
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schnellverschluss Phobya 13/10mm Stecker Phobya Schnellverschluss 13/10mm Stecker 65065


Und genau aus dem Grund sind die Dinger Schrott.


----------



## stephantime (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Mora und Triple*

Aus welchem Grund?


----------



## Madz (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Mora und Triple*

Whoops zu wenig gequotet. Weil sie den Durchfluss um mehr als 50% bremsen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Mora und Triple*



stromer007 schrieb:


> Achte darauf das du an den MORA ein Vater- *und* ein Mutterteil ranbastelst, und die jeweiligen Gegenstücke an die Schläuche welche von innen kommen. (Ich weiß, wurde glaube ich schon erwähnt.)



Das würde ich auch empfehlen - und im gleichen Zug KEIN Schottverschraubung nehmen.
Dann kann man nämlich nach entfernen des Moras die beiden Kupplungsteile am Gehäuse wieder verbinden und hat einen geschlossenen, kleineren Kreislauf.


----------



## Xion4 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Mora und Triple*

Also am besten wäre doch so eine Art Ventil, was du aufdrehen kannst wenn du zu Hause bist, und zudrehen kannst wenn du auf Achse sollst. Im Prinzip wie ein Wasserhahn...also wenn du zu Hause bist, nur den MORA und wenn du unterwegs bist nur den kleinen Radi...weil beide zusammen in Verbindung mit der gewünschten Flexibilität wird denke ich ja auf jeden Fall den Durchfluß bremsen...oder liege ich da falsch? 

Denn einen Sanften Verlauf kannst du ja nicht haben, das Wasser wird ja spätestens bei einer Schnellkupplung auf eine gerade Fläche aufschlagen...


----------



## Skaos (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Mora und Triple*

ähm nee wirds nich.. es werden ja die zwei teile zusammen gesteck, die sonst den mora einbinden.. darum soll man ja einma mutter und einma vater am mora verbauen.. damit eben wenn der mora weg is, der kreislauf so geschlossen werden kann.. der mora läuft ja nicht parallel zu restlichen kreislauf  daher is das mit dem hahn auch nur unnötig kompliziert, hatte ich aber auch erst vorgeschlagen, wenn du ma vorblätterst, aber nur schnellkupplungen sind hier deutlich besser


----------



## cyphermax (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Mora und Triple*

Ich verstehe bloß nicht,wie das ohne Schottverschraubung gehen soll.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Mora und Triple*

Öffnung im Gehäuse, Schlauch durch, Schnelltrennkupplung an Schlauch ran - fertig. Ne Schottverschraubung dient nur dazu, eine Hälfte der Kupplung fest am Gehäuse zu verankern - das verhindert aber wie gesagt, dass man auch die Gehäuse-seitigen Kupplungselemente untereinander verbinden kann. 
*Festplatte durchwühl* - hab leider keine Bilder, wie das bei mir aussieht. Aber wenn du n paar Wochen warten kannst, könnte ich versuchen, beim erreichen der nächsten Stufe welche in meinem Tagebuch zu posten


----------



## cyphermax (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Mora und Triple*

Ich raff es nicht......

Ich muss hinten in das Gehüse rein (Schwarzer Balken) und dann nach vorne zum Radianschluß?
Boah,bin ich wirklich so schwer von Begriff??!!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Mora und Triple*

Was du in deinem Gehäuse machst, stand bislang gar nicht zur Debatte. Es geht nur um den externen Teil mit dem Mora - der Rest ist eh 08/15 Wakü, wie in jedem anderen System auch.


----------



## cyphermax (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Mora und Triple*

Nur wie integrier ich den Mora in die 08/15 Wakü das ich ihn einfach trennen kann bei nicht Bedarf??


----------



## Madz (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Mora und Triple*

Oh man... du bist echt so schwer von Begriff.... besorg dir mal Brain.exe - Die Rundumlösung für viele Probleme 


Aber ich will mal nicht so sein und erkläre es dir. 

Also du hast die beiden Kupplungen, ergo zweimal Mama und zweimal Papastück. An den Mora baust du ein Mama und ein Papastück, ans Gehäuse auch.

Wenn du jetzt den Mora abtrennst, steckst du einfach das Mama und Papstück am gehäuse zusammen und schon hast du wieder einen geschlossenen Kreislauf.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Mora und Triple*


Das hatten wir doch jetzt schon dreimal.
- Schlauch geht raus
- Endet in einer Hälfte einer Schnelltrennkupplung, z.B. männlich
- Schlauch geht rein, besitzt andere Hälfte, im Beispiel weiblich.
Wird der Mora nicht benötigt, verbindet man beide Enden und hat einen normalen Kreislauf.
Am Mora selbst finden sich auch zwei Schläuche.
- der, der in den Mora geht, trägt ein weibliches Kupplungselement
- der, der Rausgeht, ein männliches.
Will man den Mora nutzen, öffnet man die Schnelltrennkupplung, die bislang am Gehäuse einen normalen Kreislauf bildete.
Der rausgehende Schlauch vom Gehäuse (männlich) passt an den Eingang des Mora (weiblich), der Ausgang des Mora an den Eingang am Gehäuse -> Mora ist in den Kreislauf integriert.


----------



## Skaos (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Mora und Triple*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> [...]Der rausgehende Schlauch vom Gehäuse (männlich) passt an den Eingang des Mora (weiblich), der Ausgang des Mora an den Eingang am Gehäuse -> Mora ist in den Kreislauf integriert.




hä, und welche enden hat jetzt der Ausgang des Mora und welche der Eingang am Gehäuse??!!

..sorry konnte ich mir grad nich verkneifen 

..hätte man ja aber auch nochma hinschreiben können


----------



## cyphermax (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Mora und Triple*

Geht es noch etwas unfreundlicher?!
Bin ja auch kein blutiger Anfänger,jedoch ist das etwas komplizierter.
Ich will auch nicht unbedingt da Schläuche rumhängen haben.
Meine Vorstellung ist eine Verschraubung mit beidseitiger Schnellkupplung an das Case(hinten),dann von aussen den Mora dran und von innen den internen Kreislauf.


----------



## Skaos (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Mora und Triple*

naja und das is doch genau das, was dir die ganze zeit hier auch vorgeschlagen wird.. 
und du schläuche hast du dann auch nicht runterhängen.. du steckst ja schließlich die zwei enden zusammen, die vorher den mora angeschlossen haben.. versteh nicht wo das noch kompliziert ist..

sorry sollte nich zu unfreundlich klingen alles, aber wenn schon 4 posts erklären wie du es machen kannst, bzw wie es die beste lösung ist und du noch immer fragst wie du es machen sollst wirds halt schwierig sich selber nich veralbert vorzukommen.. hab daher auch nur versucht noch etwas humor in die sache zu bringen


----------



## cyphermax (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Mora und Triple*

Liegt vielleicht da dran,daß ich nicht so genau weiß was ich brauche.


----------



## Madz (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Mora und Triple*

Genau das versuchen wir dir schon in den letzten Posts zu verklickern.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Mora und Triple*

An deiner Stelle hätte ich mir einen Bigtower geholt (die sind wesentlich transportabler als man annehmen sollte) und dann die ganze WaKü ins Gehäuse integriert, da du anscheinend doch arge Probleme mit so einem (imo simplen) Umbau hast. Dann hättest du das Problem wohl nicht. 

Ich will dich nicht verärgern oder so, aber das war so mein Gedanke beim Lesen dieses Threads.

Edit: Ich habe dir einfach mal eine Prinzipskizze gezeichnet, wie es möglich wäre.
Von T-Stücken würde ich abraten, da du es nicht hinbekommen wirst, dass das Wasser zu gleichen Teilen in beide Richtungen fließt. Denn auch hier gilt: Wasser geht den Weg des geringsten Widerstands. Wenn Weg2 wesentlich weniger Gegendruck erzeugt als Weg1, kannst du dir ja denken, wo das meiste Wasser hinfließt. 

Die Reihenfolge im inneren des PCs würde ich so wählen:
Pumpe > Kühler (Reihenfolge mehr oder weniger egal) > Radiator > AGB > Pumpe


----------



## cyphermax (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Mora und Triple*

Es ist ein Big Tower!
Ich mache das auch nicht das erste Mal!
Die Wasserkühlung ist intern verbaut,nur soll noch ein Mora dazu.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Mora und Triple*

Ja dann würd ich das so machen:

Denk dir einfach ein "H". Die oberen Spitzen führen nach draußen aus dem Gehäuse raus. Mittig im horizontalen Strich sitzt ein Sperrventil und unmittelbar vor den Gehäuseausgängen auch jeweils eins.
Wenn du den äußeren Radi nicht nutzen willst, drehst du die 2 parallelen Ventile zu und öffnest das in der Mitte von dem "H".
Die nach innen gerichteten Schläuche von dem "H" führen auf der einen Seite zum internen Radiator, nach welchem unmittelbar der AGB und die Pumpe kommen und auf der anderen Seite führt der Schlauch zu den Kühlern.

Die Reihenfolge der Komponenten weiterhin wie oben beschrieben.


----------



## cyphermax (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Mora und Triple*

Wie sieht so ein "Sperrventil" aus?


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Mora und Triple*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 2 Wege Kugelhahn Messing G1/4 Typ 2 68107

Sowas meinte ich.


----------



## Skaos (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Mora und Triple*

sorry wenn ichs nochma sage, ich bin danach vl auch ruhig hier 
aber warum willst du den umweg über nen hahn gehen?? mit schnell kupplungen, die du eh brauchen wirst, gehts viel einfacher.. 
kreislauf ohne mora: interne wakü: schlauch nach draußen, schnellkupplung (bsp mamastück), schnellkupplung (bpsw vaterstsück), und dann wieder schlauch rein zum internen kreislauf..

mit mora hättest du dann: interner kreislauf: schlauch nach draußen, schnellkupplung (mama), schnellkupplung (vater), mora, schnellkupplung (mama), schnellkupplung (vater), schlauch rein, interner kreis..

.. du brauchst hier also 2 schnellkupplungspaare, die je nach wunsch mit dem partner am mora oder am gehäuse geschlossen werden.. wenn der mora also nich dran soll, dann einfach die kupplungen am gehäuse zusammen führen (mama-vater) und der kreislauf is geschlossen, und die schläuche baumeln nich rum, sondern halten einander fest, schließlich sind sie ja teil des kreislaufs..

hoffe es war jetzt verständlich genug erklärt..

mfg Skaos


----------



## cyphermax (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Mora und Triple*

So werde ich es auch machen.Nur die Schnellverschlüsse von Koolance sind nicht verfügbar.


----------



## cyphermax (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Mora und Triple*

Weiss jemand ob es Winkelanschlüsse für den Aquatube gibt,auf den 16er Schläuche passen.
Habe zwischen Radi und Aquatube keinen Platz für ein Adapter.


----------

